# Liquid Tamox Citrate(Nolva)



## wraggejxk (Mar 4, 2012)

Who here has used it and what are your thoughts. I'm in week 3 of 4 of a cycle and I'm starting to second guess my choice of nolva...good to go or no?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 4, 2012)

Why are you using it?


----------



## Gibson23 (Mar 6, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> Why are you using it?


 x2


----------



## Ahrnold (Mar 6, 2012)

liquid sux donkey nuts, cant get correct dosage, stick with pill form from legit source...clen almost killed me once!


----------



## Slice N Dice (Mar 6, 2012)

I prefer liquid over pills for easier dosing.

Liquid Tamox is just as good as a pill depending where you got it.  I've used cem products with great success.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 7, 2012)

wraggejxk said:


> Who here has used it and what are your thoughts. I'm in week 3 of 4 of a cycle and I'm starting to second guess my choice of nolva...good to go or no?



I can only vouch for CEM here, so If its from them, your good.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 7, 2012)

wraggejxk said:


> Who here has used it and what are your thoughts. *I'm in week 3 of 4 of a cycle and I'm starting to second guess my choice of nolva*...good to go or no?



wait a sec, your only on week 3? and your cycle is only 4 weeks? thats pritty worthless. (in my op)

why would you be using nolva now even if 4 week cycles where good?,,
 nolva is for pct. for gyno control IT WONT lower estrogen, you want an AI. hope you know that.
sure nolva would block estrogen at RECEPTORE like the nipple. but its still building up and up while yoru just blocking it at the nipple its still every where else in your body.

Your gonna have to give us more than that if you expect help.
what are you doing?... for one whats your cycle?
your stats? etc.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 7, 2012)

Ahrnold said:


> liquid sux donkey nuts, *cant get correct dosage, *stick with pill form from legit source...clen almost killed me once!


thats such a stupid statment.
if its dosed properly like the lable then of course you can. 
just because you bought from a  crap place dosent mean all liquid research chems are crap.

stick with legit source? so you agree where you went wasnt legit then, again not RC's fault but yours.

all about research man, do lots of it and there would be no prob.


----------

